# Dec 3 BRP Race at NORCAR



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The race at NORCAR is scheduled to be a road race. A few folks have requested an Oval race. So the question is:
Should the NORCAR race be a 

Road or 

Oval?

ONLY ANSWER THIS POLL IF YOU WILL ATTEND THIS RACE! If you can't make the race because of a scheduling conflict, or don't race in the series, please don't vote........


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would say there will be 5 responses ?? Maybe just run road like planed but pull a board or too to make it very simple :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i need points so if there is oval i will be there but if it is road course i will give it some thought. I will be there for oval.........so i vote for oval


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i have no work today so if you need help to change the track i will help


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

I would suggest road to enable some of you guys that need the points to catch me but I voted for oval,love running on the big oval,maybe I'll just win by 2 laps this time on it not 3 lol.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DMiz said:


> I would suggest road to enable some of you guys that need the points to catch me but I voted for oval,love running on the big oval,maybe I'll just win by 2 laps this time on it not 3 lol.


You funny !!!


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

I voted for oval. I know I can get Bob to show then also.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Road Course!Road Course!Road Course!Road Course!Road Course!Road Course!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Would be there 4 oval road i would look like i never saw one

that should bring comments from smart a$$es


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DMiz-

If we run oval you up for running VTA or truck too 

BBQ would be good also!

-Wayne


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

I would run truck if we run oval,better check with Bud to see if we can during his series.I heard there was some complaints on how long it took the last time.I can cook some BBQ no problem


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DMiz said:


> I would run truck if we run oval,better check with Bud to see if we can during his series.I heard there was some complaints on how long it took the last time.I can cook some BBQ no problem


I don't care !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We will run Oval on Dec 3rd - thanks for voting.....Sorry Don S.


----------

